# Scarlet's going to a dog show!



## dogfaeries

Well, it feels very weird, but I entered Scarlet in her first show, Oct 21-22, in the 12-18 puppy class. It's been so long, that I forgot how to enter a dog in a show, lol. It's a local show, about 45 minutes away.

I had _no_ intentions of entering Scarlet (I referred to her as "the hyena" today, so that tells you a little bit about her behavior lately, haha), but got convinced by a young handler friend of mine who came over and worked with her this evening. 

Oh my goodness, we are going to a dog show!!!

I don't know why I don't have a more current photo of this girl, but here is one from a couple of months ago.


----------



## GypsyGhost

How exciting! Good luck!


----------



## dogfaeries

Thanks! I’m under no illusions that she’ll actually win anything, but she’ll have fun.


----------



## WIBackpacker

..... and so begins, the Career of the Hyena. 

Hope you both have a blast!


----------



## dogfaeries

She spent the whole day at the big Oklahoma City dog show this summer. We just hung out, and she acted like it was the most fun she ever had in her short hyena puppy life, lol.


----------



## sebrench

Beautiful dog! Have fun and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

That's a very pretty hyena! Have fun .


----------



## Castlemaid

If they had a prize for "Most Cute", she'd win for sure. Good luck!


----------



## Nigel

Go win it hyena girl!!!


----------



## newlie

Good luck, hyena girl! Show them all how it's done!


----------



## tim_s_adams

The lovely Ms Scarlet is going to be sensational! Take lots of pictures...we love pictures!


----------



## Jenny720

Scarlett is going to do great have fun!!!!


----------



## dogfaeries

I’ll document that girl’s adventure for sure. I love her to pieces, but she’s a handful. LOL, there’s a reason my breeder’s daughter said “oh we are NOT keeping that one!”.


----------



## dogfaeries

Apparently it’s been so long since I’ve shown a dog, that I forgot that the minute you enter in a show, THEY BLOW THEIR COAT. Unless there is a miracle, by the time this show rolls around in two weeks, Scarlet will be rat-tail naked. Good grief.


----------



## dogfaeries

Update!!

Well, that wild Scarlet showed this morning. Small entry. She was the only bitch, and there were 2 dogs. Guess who went Best of Breed?! That would be miss smarty pants! Our first point. My handler wants to show her in the group, which I think is kind of hilarious, but we’re doing it! It’s been a great morning!


----------



## Aly

Outstanding! Many congrats! Can't wait for the BIS...


----------



## WIBackpacker

Congratulations! I bet you are so happy to be back in the game


----------



## dogfaeries

It’s amazing! Can’t wait for my official photo with the judge.


----------



## GypsyGhost

Congrats, Diane! She’s beautiful.


----------



## dogfaeries

She was sooo good considering that she hasn’t been worked with much. The judge told my handler that she really liked her. The open dog she beat was a Kaleef/Karizma dog.


----------



## dogfaeries

Not a great picture from last week, but better than nothing!


----------



## Jenny720

Congratulations very exciting!!! Looks like a fantastic day!


----------



## kelbonc

Congrats to you both! Scarlet is a beauty!!:smile2:


----------



## Jenny720

Yes Scarlett is a beauty!!! She looks like a very happy girl!!!!


----------



## dogma13

Congratulations Diane!That's fantastic


----------



## ksotto333

What a great day. Congratulations.


----------



## dogfaeries

I had my fingers crossed that both of the males would show up, otherwise there are no points to be had. But all three of us were there. When she pointed to Scarlet for Best of Winners and Best of Breed, my breeder and I looked at each other. “Did she just...? Did she get Breed..? Have we ever been to a show before? We are ridiculous”. LOL. So much fun!


----------



## Jenny720

I think that is so exciting! I always like the asl shows. She is a pretty girl. If Scarlett was in heat would she have to skip the show?


----------



## dogfaeries

Jenny720 said:


> I think that is so exciting! I always like the asl shows. She is a pretty girl. If Scarlett was in heat would she have to skip the show?




Nope, you can show in heat. Just tell the judge so they don’t get a messy surprise when they go over your dog!


----------



## Jenny720

The show must go on! Yes I imagine the warning to the judge is a must lol!!!!


----------



## Castlemaid

Congratulations Diana! Scarlet sure is gorgeous. I don't know much about conformation, but she looks moderate in angulation, has nice sturdy feet (falling pasterns and flat feet are a pet peeve of mine), and let's not mention her sweet expression! I can completely understand why she won.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

That's awesome!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## dogfaeries

In the herding group...


----------



## Jenny720

Scarlet looks like a natural!! First show first win she looks like she is going to take you on an exciting journey!


----------



## sebrench

Congratulations! She's a beauty!


----------



## dogfaeries

Done for the weekend! She went Best Opposite today. I think we got all the colors at this show, lol


----------



## Jenny720

Wow!!!! Congrats again!!!she is on a mission!!!! Her first ribbons you will have to frame them!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

dogfaeries said:


> Done for the weekend! She went Best Opposite today. I think we got all the colors at this show, lol


Not bad for a hyena!


----------



## dogfaeries

Hyena is right! She kept nipping at her handler’s leg when they were going around the ring. I laughed pretty hard. Right before she showed today, she jumped up to give me a kiss (ok, she launched herself at my face) and banged her teeth into my teeth! Ouch.


----------



## Aly

Woot, Woot! Congratulations again!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Congrats to you and Scarlett. Way to go pretty girl.


----------



## dogfaeries

Castlemaid said:


> I don't know much about conformation, but she looks moderate in angulation, has nice sturdy feet (falling pasterns and flat feet are a pet peeve of mine)


 
She IS moderate, and can move too. Pretty side gait. Never went through a wobbly stage, clean coming and going. The Canadian judge told my handler “she’s the only real German Shepherd here”. Well, okay, lol.


----------



## Jenny720

Is she related to mega bucks in anyway I love his conformation. I?m not an expert but I do really like max?s Confirmation and his sire and dams who are both moderate. . Just curious.


----------



## dogfaeries

Jenny720 said:


> Is she related to mega bucks in anyway I love his conformation. I?m not an expert but I do really like max?s Confirmation and his sire and dams who are both moderate. . Just curious.


Yes, she is! On her sire's side, there is a half brother to Buck. He is Oscar, which is GCh Marquis Stealing the Show.

Here is Scarlet's sire's pedigree. I don't have hers scanned yet!


----------



## GatorBytes

dogfaeries said:


> I had my fingers crossed that both of the males would show up, otherwise there are no points to be had. But all three of us were there. When she pointed to Scarlet for Best of Winners and Best of Breed, my breeder and I looked at each other. “Did she just...? Did she get Breed..? Have we ever been to a show before? We are ridiculous”. LOL. So much fun!



I don't know what any of this means, lol, but I can tell you are sooo happy and deserve to be, congrats! And good job Scarlet!


----------



## dogfaeries

GatorBytes said:


> I don't know what any of this means, lol, but I can tell you are sooo happy and deserve to be, congrats! And good job Scarlet!



LOL, it means that we we need to get out more! 

I was so surprised when she pointed to Scarlet, that I temporarily forgot how dogs shows worked. "Wait. So did we just win?". LOLOL It was massively fun. Now both my girls have Best of Breeds. :grin2:


----------



## Jenny720

dogfaeries said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is she related to mega bucks in anyway I love his conformation. I?m not an expert but I do really like max?s Confirmation and his sire and dams who are both moderate. . Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she is! On her sire's side, there is a half brother to Buck. He is Oscar, which is GCh Marquis Stealing the Show.
> 
> Here is Scarlet's sire's pedigree. I don't have hers scanned yet!
Click to expand...

That?s so cool!!! Yes Karizmas Liberia von loar - dam of megabucks that?s where max got his sable coloring! He has kenayln Aries v hicliff to! Such fun versatile dogs!


----------



## dogfaeries

Jenny720 said:


> Is she related to mega bucks in anyway I love his conformation. I?m not an expert but I do really like max?s Confirmation and his sire and dams who are both moderate. . Just curious.



Buck, Oscar and Fritz (GV CH Wolf Creek Galaxy of Merivern ROM - he was Grand Victor last year) are all sired by Bailey Ch. Kenlyn's Aries v HiCliff. Bailey is my Carly's grandsire (Carly's mother is a full sibling to Fritz). 

So I guess Carly and Scarlet are related in more ways than I thought!


----------



## Jenny720

Oh wow does Carly And Scarlett have similar personalities I know they are all different personalities but do you find a lot of similarities. Yes kenalyn Aries hicliff/ bailey nice dog! Really happy with max personality I can?t imagine life without him.


----------



## Jenny720

Jenny720 said:


> dogfaeries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is she related to mega bucks in anyway I love his conformation. I?m not an expert but I do really like max?s Confirmation and his sire and dams who are both moderate. . Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she is! On her sire's side, there is a half brother to Buck. He is Oscar, which is GCh Marquis Stealing the Show.
> 
> Here is Scarlet's sire's pedigree. I don't have hers scanned yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That?s so cool!!! Yes Karizmas Liberia von loar - dam of megabucks that?s where max got his sable coloring! He has kenayln Aries v hicliff to! Such fun versatile dogs!
Click to expand...

My mistake of -Not Karizma?s Liberia von loar - but woodside?s Rebekah dam of mega bucks. Karizmas chiffon von loar is where max got his sable from dam of max?s Sire.


----------



## dogfaeries

Nope, Carly and Scarlet are NOTHING alike, lol. Carly is quiet and very deliberate about every thing. Naturally polite. She’s been the same since she was a puppy. Scarlet on the other hand is bouncy, and a big talker. She’s just like her sire.


----------



## Jenny720

Scarlet sure sounds like she will be a lot of fun! Sounds like my two now. Once is so polite and the other a nut!!! Lol!


----------

